# IBS, The Pill and early period



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm eighteen years old and when I first started getting the pain from IBS, I got my period 3 weeks early and it lasted a month. I'm on the pill and have been taking it regularly for almost 2 years. I know that when you are on the pill the hormones are supposed to make it so you get your period on a certain week of the pills so I freaked out when I got mine 3 weeks before I should have. (I am on Ortho-tricyclen-Lo) I was nervous from this and then having this new found pain in my abdominal and back that would keep me up every signal night in tears. After about four months of this I finnaly was diagnosed with IBS and started seeing what I could do to keep it undercontrol. My IBS is always bad when I have my period. No matter what I eat or do. I broke things off with my boyfriend of two years and got my period a week early the day before I did it and have had really bad attacks since. I normally only suffer from the pain and burp a little but this week I've had the d and gas on top of the excruciating pain. I was wondering if anyone with IBS that is on the pill has ever had this happen to them before (getting their period before they should) or if anyone has any advice.


----------



## RLucy (Jan 31, 2004)

Talk to your doctor. It could be that you need to be on another brand of birth control pill.Lucy


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Yes, talk to your doctor. Do you ever get D as well? If you do, it may be the D is flushing the bc hormones out of you before they are absorbed, causing an early period. Or the pills you have may not be right for you. There are so many kinds now, it may take a bit to find out which is best for you.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi Kelly,I would suspect the early period has something to do with the breakup. I remember going through a rather difficult breakup back when I was your age (I was also on the pill) and my period also came early and I spotted for a couple of weeks. Stress also has a huge roll on IBS. Hang in there, things do get better and try to find some fun things to do to take your mind off of things!!Angie


----------

